# New X.X pic



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Julian Absalon's bike is now sporting X.X this is the only pic - note the X.X Brake levers and possibly XX triggers.

Also note the new Carbon Sid.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm, no double tap.:skep: 

Can't wait for Sea Otter to check some of this shiite out.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

I like the electrical tape _trying_ to cover the XX logo...


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

The carbon crown/steerer on the SID is pretty hot, too.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Is XX the next thing, subsequent to XO?


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

How is Absalon gonna make it up the steep climbs without a granny ring?


----------



## tobyinsydney (Aug 10, 2006)

Circlip said:


> How is Absalon gonna make it up the steep climbs without a granny ring?


CERA?


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

is he on cera, is this why hes winning most of the time ;-)


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

eew - a close up shot of his danglies!


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

*Not really*



OuterNational said:


> Is XX the next thing, subsequent to XO?


XX is the new, lighter weight, full SRAM drivetrain (and brakes) in 10 speed. X0 should remain SRAM's flagship 9 speed w/some Truvativ and Avid help. 10 speed gearing works really well for racers, but might be a little tough for the rest of us.


----------



## ktm05 (Jun 16, 2006)

markw1970 said:


> eew - a close up shot of his danglies!


lightweight ?


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

ktm05 said:


> lightweight ?


No kidding, hes got no danglers.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

OuterNational said:


> No kidding, hes got no danglers.


That's a true weight weenie... cut em off for the team and lost 1/2lb


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh...back to more pleasant topics like the XX stuff.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

A-Hol said:


> Ahhhh...back to more pleasant topics like the XX stuff.


I hear it's lite as balls.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

OuterNational said:


> I hear it's lite as balls.


Haha..


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

But seriously...
that **** is nuts!


----------



## Vissile (Jul 15, 2008)

hahaha.... he said nuts..... hahaha.....
I think this takes it for best weight weenie thread on MTBR.....


----------



## Scalpel15 (Nov 15, 2006)

There should be lots of good photos after the World Cup this weekend. Scott/Swisspower is running xx I believe, already have seen some interesting photos oh there bikes.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you have those pics of those bikes ?


----------



## Scalpel15 (Nov 15, 2006)

check out the shifters


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, that's X.X

XX triggers and XX brakes.


----------



## Scalpel15 (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.nsracing.ch/Nino_Schurter_Swiss_MTB_Rider/Blog/Einträge/2009/4/5_WE_RIDE_XX.html

Im not exactly sure what all this is about, but it says XX.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yah Nino and the Swisspower team is running XX.

Man that website is sloooooooooooow


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

so is XX a 2 x 10speed?


----------



## Vissile (Jul 15, 2008)

Last I checked, X in roman numerals is 8.....
There's rumors that Truvativ has been working super hard on the HammerSchmidt idea and has an 8 speed carbon version coming soon, and for added durability in the driveline; they've gone back to 8 speed chains and derailleurs.
Should be an awesome setup, with very little redundancy in gear ratios.....
It'll be interesting to see what they come up with.

PS> in case you didn't catch on.... there's sarcasm dripping from every orifice of the above post....


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/mtbphoto...orldcup09/mtbXC1DH1worldcup090/sauser_DSC9447

Sauser with X.X brakes and X0 (I think...) GripShift...


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

visser said:


> Last I checked, X in roman numerals is 8.....
> ....


I was lost, sorry? X in Roman Numerals is 10... VIII is 8.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, X is 10. XX is 20. And XXX is porn.

XX (20) should be a 2 x 10 speed.


----------



## Vissile (Jul 15, 2008)

markw1970 said:


> I was lost, sorry? X in Roman Numerals is 10... VIII is 8.


Please re-read my post - especially the final line.......


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Epic-o said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/mtbphoto...orldcup09/mtbXC1DH1worldcup090/sauser_DSC9447
> 
> Sauser with X.X brakes and X0 (I think...) GripShift...


Ha! He runs such a narrow bar that his levers almost meet in the middle!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

XX Crank/Front mech
XX Cassette/rear mech
XX brakes


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, those pics are a letdown.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Bearing in mind there covered in black tape hiding the graphics etc


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Think Absalon's (sp?) cassette has a 36 tooth cog? Looks pretty big. Absalon has standard 9 speed grip shift...can they be run w/10 speed RD? Not sure SRAM can get away w/making double tap only shifters (no grip shift) for this XX series.

You can see that Sauser is running the XX brakes by their shape (must be lighter than Magura or a big sponsorship deal for him to run these).


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

A-Hol said:


> Think Absalon's (sp?) cassette has a 36 tooth cog? Looks pretty big. Absalon has standard 9 speed grip shift...can they be run w/10 speed RD? Not sure SRAM can get away w/making double tap only shifters (no grip shift) for this XX series.
> 
> You can see that Sauser is running the XX brakes by their shape (must be lighter than Magura or a big sponsorship deal for him to run these).


Its not Absalon because its a Seven Sola for the Kedna/Seven team. It does look like a 36t though, which I think is not needed on a 26'' wheeled bike.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Great pics in here:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=49820


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

amillmtb said:


> Its not Absalon because its a Seven Sola for the Kedna/Seven team. It does look like a 36t though, which I think is not needed on a 26'' wheeled bike.


Sorry, I saw the Orbea in the middle picture w/#1 plate and linked the other photos. Certainly not an Orbea frame.

I think the 36 would be coupled w/a 42/29 front crank (vice normal 3x9). Not necessary on normal 3x9 configurations.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

That rear mech looks distinctly low profile compared to X.0. I'd like to see what it looks like in the 11t cog.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

New integrated lockout lever/brake lever

New fork lockout - its hydraulic.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Tiffster said:


> New integrated lockout lever/brake lever
> 
> New fork lockout - its hydraulic.


Looks nice and clean. Savin' up now for the XX brakes.

Imagine you have to spend big $$$ to get RockShox fork upgraded to hydraulic lockout (or buy 2010 fork).:madman:


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

XX Disc

XX Trigger


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

XX = Bike Porn = XXX


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Innnnntterresting.
So SRAM is switching to a floating disc too?


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

Doesn't look floating, rather 2 pc & riveted. IMHO.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

bhsavery said:


> Innnnntterresting.
> So SRAM is switching to a floating disc too?


Looks a lot like the Hope's don't it? Brake track looks like the G3. Wonder which is lighter, and if Avid will offer them in anything but one color?

JmZ


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

The Hope floating rotors are a pain in the ass. Im running them - you set them up so they run drag free - brake and the surface moves and there dragging like a *****. Looking forward to getting rid of mine.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot to say - the cassette uses a mix of metals in construction the big cog is aluminium.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> New integrated lockout lever/brake lever
> 
> New fork lockout - its hydraulic.


That fork crown has a very shiny liquidy carbon like appearance to it as well.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> The Hope floating rotors are a pain in the ass. Im running them - you set them up so they run drag free - brake and the surface moves and there dragging like a *****. Looking forward to getting rid of mine.


Do you know of anyone without Avid brakes with the same issue?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes certain Riders are testing Carbon Sids - they've been using them for at least 6 months i think.

Heres a nice pic of the XX rear mech.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> The Hope floating rotors are a pain in the ass. Im running them - you set them up so they run drag free - brake and the surface moves and there dragging like a *****. Looking forward to getting rid of mine.


Having owned a set of the old Pro Stop disc brakes on a Mtn Cycle San Andreas, I had to put up with the constant sound of a knife or skate sharpening machine while riding because the floating rotors always ended up rubbing on the inside or outside pads, depending which way you turned last. This is the one thing I like about XTR discs, the greater pad retraction usually keeps them from rubbing on the messy rotor surface.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Im not sure i understand the question ? Its not a problem with the Avid brake - its the rotor the braking surface keeps moving so they constantly drag. When i ran XTR rotors with the same brakes they ran 100% drag free.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

The Avid Tri-Align system is well known to cause a similar problem to what you describe so I wondered whether anyone else without Avid brakes has had the problem. The Tri-Align system can be fine for ages and then start moving around every time you brake so saying it has been fine with XTR rotors in the past doesn’t really make me believe.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Yes certain Riders are testing Carbon Sids - they've been using them for at least 6 months i think.
> 
> Heres a nice pic of the XX rear mech.


Interesting cassette. Definitely not powerdome style! Look at all that empty space there!


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

beautiful, I hope that soon appears more photos and information, very interesting what the sid wc is hydraulic lock, and is attached to the brake handle?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Believe what you want, the fact is my brakes work perfectly and the Tri-align bits haven't ever come loose or moved whilst riding (a problem perhaps caused by the bolts not being tight enough?) when using XTR rotors they ran perfect and using Hope floating rotors the brakes themselves still work perfectly but due to the braking track on the rotor "floating" around it moves under braking and your lined up brakes aren't lined up anymore.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

I have been running Hope 4 pot brakes for years, and i have never had one problem with the rotors rubbing after breaking. What brakes are you using them with? I once had some floats on my juicy carbons, and the brake pads would sometimes catch on the rivets on the disc.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

It looks like some nice stuff, but I'm afraid they will be seriously 'over-graphiced'


----------



## Onetrack (Oct 5, 2004)

Does Sram/Avid have an expected release date on these new parts?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Believe what you want, the fact is my brakes work perfectly and the Tri-align bits haven't ever come loose or moved whilst riding (a problem perhaps caused by the bolts not being tight enough?) when using XTR rotors they ran perfect and using Hope floating rotors the brakes themselves still work perfectly but due to the braking track on the rotor "floating" around it moves under braking and your lined up brakes aren't lined up anymore.


Although they are called 'floating' rotors, the Hope 2-piece rotors don't really float, they are fixed lateraly and wont move when you brake, if they do, something is wrong with your set, probably defective units. Normally, they can't float lateraly, the steel brake track can only expand inline with the alloy carrier if over-heated. Same thing with the R1 2-piece rotors, they don't float. The XTR and by the looks of things the Avid X.X are completely fixed so wont even be allowed to extend inline...

SRAM said they would release info around May didn't they? They probably wont be available for a while after that though...


----------



## tobyinsydney (Aug 10, 2006)

Sea Otter sees the release... I dunno when the onsale is for US but down here its August.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm headed down to Sea Otter on Thursday. Will take pics & file a full report when I return.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Shocker said:


> I'm headed down to Sea Otter on Thursday. Will take pics & file a full report when I return.


Sweet!

Remember, never such thing as too many pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

More info, the cassette is definetly a mix of titanium and aluminium cogs. If i understood correctly (listening to French) the spider is red alloy and something about being "superlight" 

The XX brakes are also apparently REAL light - close to the R1 weight. Again i didn't quite catch the full info but something was mentioned about the brakes being used at the momment not being the proper XX brake and that they are 75 grams lighter.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> More info, the cassette is definetly a mix of titanium and aluminium cogs. If i understood correctly (listening to French) the spider is red alloy and something about being "superlight"
> 
> The XX brakes are also apparently REAL light - close to the R1 weight. Again i didn't quite catch the full info but something was mentioned about the brakes being used at the momment not being the proper XX brake and that they are 75 grams lighter.


Ok, now I'm REALLY intrigued.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> More info, the cassette is definetly a mix of titanium and aluminium cogs. If i understood correctly (listening to French) the spider is red alloy and something about being "superlight"
> 
> The XX brakes are also apparently REAL light - close to the R1 weight. Again i didn't quite catch the full info but something was mentioned about the brakes being used at the momment not being the proper XX brake and that they are 75 grams lighter.


cool, R1s are hideous.
Hopes are the only brake ive considered owning besides Avids, but these XX should take care of that.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

These look an awful lot like the brakes the racers are using&#8230;Velo Vert called them vintage Elixir brakes.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are the Elixir Brakes - which have been available for some time.

The XX Brake shares the same design - albeit it's slightly pared down. Also the Elixir brake has an alloy lever body/caliper with steel bolts.

The XX Brakes are made from magnesium and have titanium bolts.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> Those are the Elixir Brakes - which have been available for some time.


Have a closer look, the lever joint, handlebar clamp and a few other things are all different to the current Elixir. They look like a lighter, simplified version of the Elixir, maybe it's not X.X but it's not one of the current Elixir's.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Could just be a running change - the older Juicy brakes used to be single bolt then went two bolt so they might just be going to single bolt - it's cheaper to have 1 set of moulds than two different ones too so might be cost saving.


----------



## danny36 (Dec 9, 2005)

any new pictures of X.X from SOC?


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> Could just be a running change - the older Juicy brakes used to be single bolt then went two bolt so they might just be going to single bolt - it's cheaper to have 1 set of moulds than two different ones too so might be cost saving.


Only the Juicy 3 and OEM Juicy 5 had a single bolt clamp. The originaly Juicy and all since have been a two-bolt clamps. Single bolt clamp does save weight, but makes working with the brakes a lot harder.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Correction, when they first came out the Juicy line was all single bolt:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/596144/
http://www.netsport24.de/-pi-682.html

They then switched to twin bolt.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

I stand corrected. Interesting, never saw any of the single-bolt ones, only sold the twin bolt version.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> These look an awful lot like the brakes the racers are using&#8230;Velo Vert called them vintage Elixir brakes.


WTF is on those handlebars?!:eekster:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

OuterNational said:


> WTF is on those handlebars?!:eekster:


It's one of Crank Brothers new thingies for the 2010 Joplin if that's what you're talking about&#8230;hideous!


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

new pics


----------



## tobyinsydney (Aug 10, 2006)

Hydraulic lockout switch looks way cool on the right lever... very nice placement.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I am definitely in line for most of this group. Nice to see something that I am finally excited about.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

That Avid brake we talked about, Turns out its the Elixir CR Mag.

It replaces the Juicy Ultimate - complete weight for one is 330 grams - 3 grams lighter than the Juicy Ultimate.

Full run down on Sram 2010 (exluding XX) can be found here:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/mtb/2009/apr09/seaotter09/?id=/tech/2009/shows/sea_otter09/sea_otter092


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

nice pics in here too, without the tape over it!
http://velonews.com/photo/gallery/91026


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry, no pics or info from Sea Otter. They were very tight lipped about the grouppo to the point of not even admitting to it. And I thought I had some clout with them. (guess not) Worse yet I couldn't gain access to any team bikes. :madman: 

I still know I want it though. For my new Lynskey.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

On Sauser's bike...


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

There is a press-event for the release of the XX groupset next month. No idea what date, but some of the UK mags have been alluding to it.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

so i guess theres no knob like the sevens have, you just turn that barrel for pad adjustment?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

OuterNational said:


> so i guess theres no knob like the sevens have, you just turn that barrel for pad adjustment?


Yep! Just like the Elixir.


----------



## RIfreeDE (Dec 2, 2004)

I love SRAM but see nothing there that interests me. That rear cassette looks like crap. The cogs look like old Campy front chainrings. Not impressive. Sorry!


----------



## thedumbopinion (May 15, 2008)

Sauser had some interesting tid-bits on his bike at Sea Otter. One thing I though was cool was his brazeon with Sram Red front derailleur.










He also had the old electrical tape over the brakeset.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Another Sram Red user :thumbsup: 

I heard Sauser broke his Epic earlier this week!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Another Sram Red user :thumbsup:
> 
> I heard Sauser broke his Epic earlier this week!


He broke both XX brakes when he crashed during the World Cup race, many reports said he broke the frame but apparently it's not true... Or Specialized wants us to believe it's not true.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Gosh. How does one break Both brakes in a single accident ?


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Gosh. How does one break Both brakes in a single accident ?


Maybe he endo's and both levers break?


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

I vote ugliest new cranks of the year.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

dvo1 said:


> I vote ugliest new cranks of the year.


Im trying to figure this out, i think they are sooo good looking, look stiff and stout.
What is your example of good looking cranks?


----------



## kcreager (Nov 13, 2007)

*Bb30*

It seems like since sram is offering the Red groupo in bb30 and many companies are starting to use that on the MTB that they will be releasing a bb30 crank as well as the gxp. In the picture of the swiss power scott scale It looks like they might be using a bb30 version. I couldn't see the cups and the shot where it looks directly from the non drive side there are no big shiny GXP cups.


----------



## kcreager (Nov 13, 2007)

*Bb30*

If you look at jpg number 9 you can actually read on the crank self extracting nut BB30. I think everyone is starting to go that way it boosts the stiffness of the drivetrain substantially because of the larger diameter tubes used.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

He's such a good rider, hard to imagine him going down hard and busting brakes/bar/frame...what ever it was. 

Braze-on FD was also on his frame from the WC and Olympics last year.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

*From Susi's website...*

"With two laps to go, I crashed out in second position, and broke both brakes off my handle bar. I am alright though, but my head gets always so "sore" when I can not cross the finish line of a race!?


----------



## danlate (Jun 24, 2008)

looks like the cranks on the Scott team bikes are different to the ones on the Kenda/seven bikes. the scott one seems to fit like shimano, axle attached to the drive side crank. the one on the kenda/seven is like raceface deus, axle attached to the non drive side. the kenda/seven crank is like the ones shown on the first leaked picture so i assume its what the production one would be like. 

the cranks are the only thing that i would consider getting. just need to see what ratios would be available.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

danlate said:


> looks like the cranks on the Scott team bikes are different to the ones on the Kenda/seven bikes. the scott one seems to fit like shimano, axle attached to the drive side crank. the one on the kenda/seven is like raceface deus, axle attached to the non drive side. the kenda/seven crank is like the ones shown on the first leaked picture so i assume its what the production one would be like.
> 
> the cranks are the only thing that i would consider getting. just need to see what ratios would be available.


One might be the BB30 version, the other for standard threaded frames....


----------



## kcreager (Nov 13, 2007)

danlate said:


> looks like the cranks on the Scott team bikes are different to the ones on the Kenda/seven bikes. the scott one seems to fit like shimano, axle attached to the drive side crank. the one on the kenda/seven is like raceface deus, axle attached to the non drive side. the kenda/seven crank is like the ones shown on the first leaked picture so i assume its what the production one would be like.
> 
> the cranks are the only thing that i would consider getting. just need to see what ratios would be available.


If you look close the scott ones are BB30 like said in the previous posts. You can read the lettering plus no cups. The ratio I think will be like 40, 28


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Some nice clear new pics.

Note on the cranks the BB Cups so it appears BB30 and normal cranks are available.

I also found this bizzare pic of some strange XTR crank !?


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

looks like we have more updates on the way!


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Tiffster said:


> New integrated lockout lever/brake lever
> 
> New fork lockout - its hydraulic.


that fork has an undirectional carbon fiber crown, you can see the joint in the middle running along its length....hhhmmm ultralight sid on the way?


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmm maybe shimano is coming in with an inbuilt powermeter for their MTB's.....why?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes RS have been testing new Carbon sids for some time now - around 6 months. There part of the new complete package.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

The XTR crank is one that has been adapted by SRM to run a power meter.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

frdfandc said:


> The XTR crank is one that has been adapted by SRM to run a power meter.


that was my original thought...an outside company had modified a XTR crankset to accommodate a power meter. BUT look at the shape of the crankarms, instead of being almost square they are quite curvey, and those chainrings look different too, the four lumps in the outer ring???


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

XTR cranks show PowerMeter spider...that might have something to do w/it.


----------



## danlate (Jun 24, 2008)

thats no xtr, the shape of the arms looks like an old xt crank, thats been modified for power meter.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

danlate said:


> thats no xtr, the shape of the arms looks like an old xt crank, thats been modified for power meter.


Painted to look like XTR. Can you say "sponsor obligation"?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

danlate said:


> thats no xtr, the shape of the arms looks like an old xt crank, thats been modified for power meter.


Looks more like Shimano-Road cranks. Maybe DA triple?


----------



## gert (Jan 30, 2004)

nino said:


> Looks more like Shimano-Road cranks. Maybe DA triple?


That is a FSA Afterburner SRM MTB Powermeter.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

gert said:


> That is a FSA Afterburner SRM MTB Powermeter.


winner:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I dont like the look of the new SRAM XX, also why go 10 speed, why not 2 x 9 speed? Wonder what Shimano will bring?


----------



## 2Shirts (Dec 1, 2007)

I want some of that XX... 2x10, 11-34 cassette. Better cadence management without weight consequences. What's not to like? It should be light weight and as reliable as my X.0 stuff - don't care what it looks like. F.R.O.!


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

anyone know if they will get 2x10 Grip shift, because the trigger seems very useful,


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

New pics I found, mostly of the matchmaker system, and one of the Centerlock rotors. I know its an Elixer brake, but it still shows how the matchmaker will work. I think those are new Elixers, they say CR Mag on them...

Enjoy!


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

http://velonews.com/article/91716

more photos ^^


----------



## Provodick (Aug 24, 2006)

more photos...


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

similar like Formula R1 wooooo, and very long cable..


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

gertfe said:


> similar like Formula R1 wooooo, and very long cable..


Yes in the R1 weight range but these don't include a clamp to fix them on the bar  and apparently are without fluid...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes in the R1 weight range but these don't include a clamp to fix them on the bar  and apparently are without fluid...


And the required CPS bolts and washers.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

FYI the offical XX press release is happening today so expect full info on weights etc online today.

I'll post them up if possible.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Here we go:

Trigger shifters - 183g

Rear Derailleur - 181g

Cassette 208g

Cranks - 694g

Brakes - 291.5g

Cranks are available in BB30 or GXP, with a Q factor of 165mm, and you can choose from 26-39/ 28-42 or 30-45 chainring combinations. The XX cassette has the option of 11-32 or 11-36. X-Loc hydraulic lockout that integrates into the lever using Sram’s matchmaker adapters.


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

Tiffster said:


> FYI the offical XX press release is happening today so expect full info on weights etc online today.
> 
> I'll post them up if possible.


where,, please link


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Trigger shifters - 183g
> 
> ...


crank weights sound good, do you know if that includes the BB? will be interesting to see price comparison to the cannondale hollowgrams.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

More info for you:

Front mech is 118 grams

Crank is 694g for the BB version i think the normal BB version might be 750g i can't remember.

The rear mech is "long cage"

Brakes - 291g is for the front PM 160mm version which is 42g lighter than the current Juicy Ultimate so pretty damn light.

X-loc saves 60 grams over Pushloc i believe.


----------



## zooford (Dec 20, 2006)

SRAM site has teaser saying XX is coming 5.28.09

so ya gotta wait 2 more days


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

zooford said:


> SRAM site has teaser saying XX is coming 5.28.09
> 
> so ya gotta wait 2 more days


Tavernac!! :arf:


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: 2 daysss


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

gertfe said:


> :thumbsup: 2 daysss


Info-tastic
http://www.singletrackworld.com/2009/05/shhh/


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That 165mm Q factor will be a welcome change for a lot of people.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

XTR is 165 IIRC, I've lost the bit of paper with the measurements for all my bikes.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

That cassette weight is impressive, lighter than xtr anyway


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

dougal.s said:


> XTR is 165 IIRC, I've lost the bit of paper with the measurements for all my bikes.


I'm pretty sure it's 169mm.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

dougal.s said:


> XTR is 165 IIRC, I've lost the bit of paper with the measurements for all my bikes.


Old XTR was 162.5mm, new XTR is 169 or 170mm, measured with e cranks installed with both arms pointing the same way to eliminate alignment errors in the measurement.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

*Need some critical thinking here...*



Tiffster said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Trigger shifters - 183g
> 
> ...


How do these combinations (26/39, 28/42, etc) with an 11-36 compare to usable gear combinations of a traditional 3x9 w/11-34 cassette? I'm not smart enough I use my 22 front and 34 rear often when climbing here in Cali. Can I get away a new 2x9 XX configuration? Thanks.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Has anyone seen/heard anything about a gripshift version (10 right and 2 left shifters)? Important stuff....


----------



## meph (Sep 18, 2003)

Is the Revelation XX a 150mm fork with a CARBON steerer??

I'm a carbon believer, but still worry about the carbon steerer on my road bike!


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

VeloNews:

http://www.velonews.com/article/92426/sram-launches-20-speed-mountain-bike-group


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Cyclingnews:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2009/features/SRAM_xx_launch09


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The crank Q factor comes in 3 sizes: 156mm, 164mm and 166mm That 156mm value will be very popular with people who have been chasing narrow cranks for years (assuming it will fit your frame).

_Q-Factor is another huge consideration of the XX crank design. The standard GXP and BB30 XX crank options measure 156mm. This is a dramatic 17mm narrower than the standard Noir crank. It's something racers have begged for and its benefits can be felt immediately.

The only problem with the narrow dimension is that it doesn't fit every bike. To that end, Truvativ has manufactured a 164mm BB30 option and a 166mm GXP option to accommodate frame variance. These additional cranks feature the same 49.5mm chainline. For Truvativ, however, it meant separate molds had to be manufactured, showing a serious commitment to accommodate frame designs. Still, some bikes are incompatible. Santa Cruz's new Blur XC carbon is a notable non-conformist due to the position of its lower linkage.

The four XX cranks - standard GXP Q-156, BB30 Q-156, BB30 Q-164 and GXP Q-166 - are available with two bottom bracket spindle sizes and four bottom bracket cup options. _


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

does anybody have any idea of what pricing is going to be like? can you use the cranks on a 9 speed drivetrain? and will the road groupset and the mtbgroupset be compatible? sorry for the questions but their important


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

jordanrosenbach3 said:


> does anybody have any idea of what pricing is going to be like? can you use the cranks on a 9 speed drivetrain? and will the road groupset and the mtbgroupset be compatible? sorry for the questions but their important


No, Yes, Yes, It's ok.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

jordanrosenbach3 said:


> does anybody have any idea of what pricing is going to be like? can you use the cranks on a 9 speed drivetrain? and will the road groupset and the mtbgroupset be compatible? sorry for the questions but their important


Cyclingnews has the per-component price breakdown (expensive!!). Cranks should work fine w/9 speed. With the shared 1-to-1 ratio on the rear, road and mtb should share some compatibility (road shifters w/mtb RD and cassette, etc.). Front XX appears to be set-up w/1-to-1.5, not sure it would work w/Red front shifter. I think the 34 tooth cassette would be incompatible w/Red RD (cage not long enough).


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

*SRAM XX FORKS*


----------



## sam111 (Sep 2, 2007)

Found a article on siingletrackworld about the groupset.

http://www.singletrackworld.com/2009/05/sram-xx---the-low-down/

hope it helps


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

A-Hol said:


> Cyclingnews has the per-component price breakdown (expensive!!). Cranks should work fine w/9 speed. With the shared 1-to-1 ratio on the rear, road and mtb should share some compatibility (road shifters w/mtb RD and cassette, etc.). Front XX appears to be set-up w/1-to-1.5, not sure it would work w/Red front shifter. I think the 34 tooth cassette would be incompatible w/Red RD (cage not long enough).


If the road rear derailleurs are compatible then about the cheapest way to currently get a SRAM 10 speed setup on a mountain bike (without using double tap shifters) looks like it could be to get:

SRAM X.X trigger shifters $276 USD 
SRAM Rival rear mech $100 USD approx
Shimano 105 CS5600 12-27 10 Speed Cassette $77 USD approx

Total: $453 USD

You wouldn't get the full weight savings, and would probably want a triple front chainset, but the equivalent SRAM X.X parts per the Cyclingnews.com prices would be $869 USD saving you $416 USD (£260 GBP) approx.


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

and the grip shift????, when???


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

I have spoken with Rob Eva (sram in Aus) and he has said there are no plans to release a gripshift for XX


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

SRAM fails for not releasing gripshift with this. I'm still interested in the crankset.


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it is a pretty big mistake ignored the grips, is the best SRAM


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

The crankset has a custom BCD? Fabulous! 

/sarcasm


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

dmcgoy said:


> The crankset has a custom BCD? Fabulous!
> 
> /sarcasm


It shows SRAM learned 2 things from Shimano, make stuff proprietary if you want to corner the market :skep: and they learned how to make an adjustable BB bearing preload adjuster.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> and they learned how to make an adjustable BB bearing preload adjuster.


Is that a BAD thing??


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

bhsavery said:


> Is that a BAD thing??


It's one of the things I like best about XTR


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> It's one of the things I like best about XTR


And one of the things that annoys me the most about it. Installing (and removing) SLX is so much easier, and I can not find a discernible difference about BB performance.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

gertfe said:


> I think it is a pretty big mistake ignored the grips, is the best SRAM


yeah, no grip shift is a deal breaker for me. i mean why would you ignore what your company was founded on?


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

I wonder if this new crank will be compatable with Chris King BBs.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Shocker said:


> I wonder if this new crank will be compatable with Chris King BBs.


I think the more important question for you, is how much longer frames will be.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> I think the more important question for you, is how much longer frames will be.


+1... threaded BB shells days are counted I think...


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> +1... threaded BB shells days are counted I think...


The Lynskey will live forever with it's threaded BB. :ciappa:


----------



## lonefrontranger (Jun 29, 2004)

> yeah, no grip shift is a deal breaker for me. i mean why would you ignore what your company was founded on?


+ 1 million, from both myself and the BF. I mean crap, that's why I intended to go SRAM in the first place. We both loathe rapidfire (and don't even get us started on the disaster that is sti/dual control for MTB...)


----------



## System (Mar 27, 2007)

No grip shift? Then no XX for me.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Shocker said:


> I wonder if this new crank will be compatable with Chris King BBs.


Nope. CK bottom brackets are compatabile with Shimano and FSA/Race Face. Don't think Truvativ GXP


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

lonefrontranger said:


> + 1 million, from both myself and the BF. I mean crap, that's why I intended to go SRAM in the first place. We both loathe rapidfire (and don't even get us started on the disaster that is sti/dual control for MTB...)


Perhaps they can't get the proper pull ratio with grip shift? For me, the way they've done the integration is M-O-N-E-Y. (I have to clarify that I am a Sram trigger koolaid drinker) Now if I can just drum up enough $$ to buy this. $389 for ca$$ette?!?! It's a consumable fo shizz sake! :madman:


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Shocker said:


> Perhaps they can't get the proper pull ratio with grip shift? For me, the way they've done the integration is M-O-N-E-Y. (I have to clarify that I am a Sram trigger koolaid drinker) Now if I can just drum up enough $$ to buy this. $389 for ca$$ette?!?! It's a consumable fo shizz sake! :madman:


FWIW when released the red cassettes were $350 I think and now you can get them for < $150 on ebay new.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Gripshift users need to let SRAM know we want GS for XX. I'll go w/the brakes only.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Check out the XX Site:

http://sram.com/en/XX/


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

beautiful, when You will now have to mount my bike, I hope that the end of the year ..


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Apparently someone is taking pre-orders, someone in the Cannondale forum named Brad, said he has the RD, and cassette on order.


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

official

https://www.sram.com/en/XX/products/


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

dragonq said:


> official
> 
> http://www.sram.com/en/XX/products/


i like more formula R1..


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone know when the Elixir CR Mags are due to be released and available for purchase in the US?


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

Taz8 said:


> Anyone know when the Elixir CR Mags are due to be released and available for purchase in the US?


I would expect to see them any day now. When I last talked to sram, they told me they would be at distros like qbp in the beginning of july. They said the same thing about 2010 force, and that is already in stock @ qbp.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

743power said:


> I would expect to see them any day now. When I last talked to sram, they told me they would be at distros like qbp in the beginning of july. They said the same thing about 2010 force, and that is already in stock @ qbp.


We have a few sets on pre order and they say early-mid July.


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

743power said:


> I would expect to see them any day now. When I last talked to sram, they told me they would be at distros like qbp in the beginning of july. They said the same thing about 2010 force, and that is already in stock @ qbp.


Awesome news, thanks!


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

So who has gotten their hands on thei stuff yet? The cassette looks so nice, machined from a single chunk of steel.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Interesting, Bike Magic had a review of the Blur XC carbon flags the fact that the new SRAM XX cranks won't fit, I wonder if that's indicative of issues that might arise on more than a few bikes.

I just had a random thought. The 10 speed cassette is swiss cheesed to provide a place for mud to go, but all that mud only has the inside to go _to_. How long before that sucker fills with mud and then what happens once it's chock a block full on a ride? You still wouldn't want to take a pressure washer to the thing to clean it out or you'd likely blast most of the lube out of your freehub. That would mean you likely need to take it off and take it apart to clean it out.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i was thinking about that on my ride today, XX cassette owners might have to stock up on lockrings


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

How is it so much different than any other cassette? They all get packed with mud in wet conditions. The holes are there so the mud doesn't effect shifting, which was the real reason the power dome road cassettes wouldn't work off road.


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Lighter parts = less material used but the prices seem to be going higher and higher. Its just not on!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice...but I am thinking, "why do I even NEED that extra gear?"...I don't even race.

XO is fine for me...


----------

